# Custom made honey labels



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We offer custom made honey labels for any type of honey bottle that you have.

We have over 200 labels to choose from, for almost any type of honey - honey, creamed honey, flavored honey, comb honey...

We offer lots of different types of labels - water resistant, brown kraft, gold foil, silver foil, lots of different colors.

If you have any questions on customizing our labels, please email me at [email protected].

http://lappesbeesupply.com/labels/


----------

